# 1995 F250 with 5.8 gas engine.. can it plow?



## Andy96XLT

Hi all,
I am looking at a 1995 F250 4WD with a 5.8 gas engine. The truck has 146000 miles on it and the regular cab. It already has a Iwestern 8ft (i bleieve) plow on it which works 100% Is this truck capable of doing some plowing of my driveway and some neighbors? I don't do it full time but like to make some extra money in the winter. Also I am not too familiar with this engine, is there anything specific I should look for? I checked out the truck and the plow does work, there is some cosmetic rust but nothing too bad from what I saw. I am a little worried about the engine and trans though, although it would be sold with a 3 month 3000 mile warranty. Any help would be appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

A F-250 is plenty of truck for plowing driveways IMO.


----------



## affekonig

Hell yeah it can!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=80957&highlight=obs+ford+club+for

If it runs, drives and shifts fine, then don't worry about it. Check the oil pan to make sure it isn't too rusty because they aren't easy to replace, but it's a great truck to plow with otherwise. The only other things to look at are the front axle to make sure there are no cracks (I've never had an issue and I've owned a bunch of these) and the rear spring hangers ger rusty.


----------



## Plowtoy

Yes, it will plow fine. Just keep an eye on the drivers front axle assembly, I had a truck like that (before i bought the 03 super duty) and I cracked the axle housing (the side that the differential bolts to) twice. Mine cracked on the drivers side on the bottom side where the u-bolt plate mounts. I had it welded and than a support bar to run from under the drivers side lower ball joint to the bottom of the diff housing. I also had the diesel in mine and pro-wings on the plow (Meyer) so maybe it was the extra weight but i have heard of this on more than just my old truck. I think it is due to the constant changing gears forward to backward causing the extra stress and the metal to bend and tear. Just keep an eye on it and stop fully before switching directions


----------



## linckeil

awesome plow truck. 351 is a great motor. its a member of the windsor small block family - been around since the early 60's. 

whats trans does it have? nothing to worry about with the manuals. there are 2 autos offered. a 3 speed C6, or the overdrive e4od. the C6 is bullet proof. the e4od is not as strong, but is reliable with regular fluid changes as long as it hasn't been overheated. i plow with the e4od and have no problems, but i take good care of it. if it is the e40d, just make sure it functions properly and then take it home and do a fluid and filter change for good measure. adding a shift kit and a temp gauge is a good idea, but not necesary. 

what is the rear axle ratio? the 4.10 gears are ideal for plowing with that motor. they also offered a 3.55 gear which will get the job done, but not as good for plowing/towing. 3.55 gears will offer better fuel economy on the highway. 

the front axle is a dana 50 - and the earlier posts tell you what to look for there. i always kept a spare front axle on hand just in case i had any of the problems mentioned. by the way, i have 2 now, but no longer own a truck with that axle so if interested, i'm looking to practically give it away.

for rust closely inspect - oil pan, rear spring hangers, radiator support, exhaust manifolds, and sheet metal. 

got any pics?


----------



## Banksy

Awesome plow truck


----------



## hydro_37

It will work fine
Make sure to check the frame


----------



## Andy96XLT

Any thing I should check out as far the engine? I thought I heard some noises when I started it but the car was not started for a couple weeks so that could have been normal. I just want to make sure there are no bad bearings or rod knocks but I have ever heard a blown engine before so I don't know what to listen for. I am a medium skilled mechanically inclined individual but mainly with cars and my explorer ha.


----------



## Andy96XLT

also, where specifically should i look at the frame besides what is listed above in the posts? are there any specific weak parts that are vulnerable to cracking? I am looking at plowing with this truck, hauling stuff when I need to (dirt, lumber, whatever) and possibly towing a car trailer with a 78 trans am on it. Thanks


----------



## Banksy

Dude, stop being so paranoid about this. If it's not rotted out, it will be fine.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Sorry but I don't have tons of cash to spend and although I can fix a lot of things myself I don't want to get hosed. I figured I could ask questions here before I make a big purchase. If I am bothering you that much, don't look at the thread.


----------



## Banksy

I meant it in a friendly, cheer up, jab your side kind of way. Sorry you didn't like my help. You did ask for ANY help and it would be appreciated. 

That warranty sounds like it's at a mom and pop dealer....I'd prepare to get hosed.


----------



## Andy96XLT

My apologies, I belong to quite a few forums and sometimes you can't tell when people are just being obnoxious. It is a small very local dealership, litteraly 10 minutes down the road from me, but I figured with the warranty I would be able to get the stuff fixed if it went wrong right away. Its not a warranty directly through them, it is one of those nationwide aftermarket warranties.


----------



## RCSIndiana

Great trucks. I have a 94 myself. Everyone has covered the what to look for items pretty well. Plenty of motor and suspension to handle plow duties. The first speed bump you hit you will understand. They are stiff on the suspension side.


----------



## brookline

I absoultly love mine! I use it to do a lot of commercial plowing and works great. Keep it maintained and clean in between storms. Motor is great and has plenty of power. Usually get exhaust leaks from the manifolds warping but nothing major. I will be looking for another one in spring to add a second truck for next season


----------



## Andy96XLT

Here are some pictures, let me know what you think. If it turns out okay i may be picking it up on saturday.


































I went through and hit a bunch of parts of the frame with some metal wrenches and checked the oil pan. They seemed fine. The front axle looks brand new, no rust like the rest of the body (maybe replaced) also the cluster showed PRND21, so I am guessing that means it is a 3 speed not a four speed? Thanks


----------



## Andy96XLT

a few more pictures


----------



## Andy96XLT

oh also, the bucket is under there because a brake line is being replaced and the two leak spots are 1 from a leak in the bed, and 2, from a trans hose that needs to be repaired, but I see exactly where it is.


----------



## Banksy

How much? Doesn't look too bad. That bucket has me a little curious and I see a couple small puddles. The frame rust looks normal. That is a good plow truck. If the D for drive isn't circled it's a 3 speed C6. Good tranny. What shape is the cab in? Like rockers and floors? 

I'd pay no more than $2000, but that's what it's worth to me.


----------



## brookline

go through it and replace all the brake lines. The one in the pick of the driver side wheel well looks bad. Just had the same one bust last winter on me while plowing.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Its at a small used car dealer, he was asking double what you would pay, 3995, than said something along the lines of $3500. Honestly in Central NJ nothing is as cheap as 2000. I did a blue book look up and it said it should be between 2650 for fair and 3490 for excellent, but I figure the plow adds some value... Still I think it might be a little too expensive for what it is, The rockers and cab are in decent condition, no power windows or locks, basic cabin with no AC, cassete... will come with 4 new tires.


----------



## Banksy

4 new tires and they fix the brake line...I'd do $3000. I'd also have a mechanic look at it. I bet you that little dealership bought it at an auction for $1500 at most. It looks like a landscape company owned it and who knows how it was treated.

In 1996, I bought my first plow truck in Mass for *$3500 *cash. It was a 1986 F250 with 43k original miles and it came with an 8' Fisher plow. It was an apartment maintenance truck. Nothing fancy, but it wasn't rotted or beat.

Good deals are out there my friend. This could be one, but that truck isn't getting me excited.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I actually got the landscape company's number off the truck and plan on giving them a call tomorrow haha. So we are thinking 3500 is just too much? I was a little worried about that... and the rear tires are new, he will give me front tires, not mounted though. The brake line is getting fixed now.. hm


----------



## gtstang462002

Banksy;1099801 said:


> 4 new tires and they fix the brake line...I'd do $3000. I'd also have a mechanic look at it. I bet you that little dealership bought it at an auction for $1500 at most. It looks like a landscape company owned it and who knows how it was treated.
> 
> In 1996, I bought my first plow truck in Mass for *$3500 *cash. It was a 1986 F250 with 43k original miles and it came with an 8' Fisher plow. It was an apartment maintenance truck. Nothing fancy, but it wasn't rotted or beat.
> 
> Good deals are out there my friend. This could be one, but that truck isn't getting me excited.


I agree, though I would want them to put all new brake lines on it, not just the one busted line. And a decent set of tires. $3000 would be my one and only offer with these requirements being met prior to sale. Otherwise $1500 as is. If not walk away there is a better deal some where else.


----------



## brookline

bought mine for $2800 sep 09 no plow. 113K miles. The values are higher closer to winter. The brake lines are $28 if you can bend them yourself to fix it. The plow adds $800 in value easy. I would give $3300. If it were spring or early summer I'd give $2500


----------



## Banksy

My gut says pass man, but then again I can't see or drive the truck in person. Somebody will come along and buy it for their asking price when the first snow flakes start to fly.

They won't even mount the 2 new front tires? That's a "here's your sign" kind of thing to me... If the engine fell out tomorrow would they replace it under their "warranty"? Uh, I doubt it..

Find a private sale truck. You'll do better I'm sure. Prices are higher close to winter...that's true.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I was there today and asked them and he does not have a tire mounter on his location. As for the warranty it is one of those nationwide ones that you can get online, an extended type warranty thing. I left a $20 deposit (yeah I know big spender ha) today and said I had a few other trucks to look at. I will go back tomorrow and bring some new info along with the KBB prices. At $3000 I would buy it, but I won't at 3500.


----------



## brookline

I have to edit my price. I didn't realize there was that many miles on it. I would say $2800 $3000 would be an absoulute max


----------



## Banksy

That warranty is worthless and I'd tell them that. How about $2700 with no warranty, 2 tires and the repaired brake line? Then I think you got a good deal. With a good winter, that truck will pay for itself. 

For $3000 I'd ask them to put in new spark plugs. Plugs are notorious for breaking off in the heads of those Fords. I know, it happened to me and a buddy. Not a fun repair.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Those warranties really are not good? I thought they were decent. I know someone who has something and you just take it to a repairshop and the warranty company pays for the repairs... Honestly with what everyone is saying Im getting kinda turned off. Maybe I'll just offer like $2800 and if he says no than I only lost $20. I completely agree that there are other trucks out there. I have been screwed badly before, I really don't want to be again.


----------



## gtstang462002

Banksy;1099885 said:


> That warranty is worthless and I'd tell them that. How about $2700 with no warranty, 2 tires and the repaired brake line? Then I think you got a good deal. With a good winter, that truck will pay for itself.
> 
> For $3000 I'd ask them to put in new spark plugs. Plugs are notorious for breaking off in the heads of those Fords. I know, it happened to me and a buddy. Not a fun repair.


I have never seen a plug break off in that year cylinder head. The '04 to '10 3V motors plenty, but never the older one. Probably the worst that I have ever seen on the pre modular's was the plug actually rusted out but that was on a 350K mile plow truck that came from the upstate NY area. The 2V modular's would on occasion blow a spark plug clean out of the head(threads and all).


----------



## brookline

Banksy;1099885 said:


> That warranty is worthless and I'd tell them that. How about $2700 with no warranty, 2 tires and the repaired brake line? Then I think you got a good deal. With a good winter, that truck will pay for itself.
> 
> For $3000 I'd ask them to put in new spark plugs. Plugs are notorious for breaking off in the heads of those Fords. I know, it happened to me and a buddy. Not a fun repair.


AC Delco spark plugs are the ones that break off in the heads and another brand also. It's because they are 2 piece plugs not made a solid one piece.


----------



## Banksy

It was the threads that stayed in the head. They are small plugs. I've seen it numerous times and the first thing I'd do to THAT truck would be PB Blasting them real good and swapping them out for new ones with anti-sieze.

Maybe those warranties are as easy as them paying it with no questions asked, but what's the chance of something happening in 30 days anyway. If you think there's a good chance of something happening that soon, I'd stay away from it. It's just a gimmick thing to me..


----------



## linckeil

likely the C6 auto. does the shifter stick have a button on the end? if so that button is the od on/od off switch and it would be the e40d. if no button, it is the C6. so no od means not so great on the highway. did you ever find out what the axle gear ratio is? 

its not the prettiest truck, but as long as its mechanically sound, it'll move some snow.


----------



## affekonig

I've also had the spark plug break in the head. The metal above the threads just ripped and left the threads still in the head and that's a huge pain. I think it's happened to me 3 times now and I've been able to use and easy out each time, but it's never been an easy extraction. Seriously though, I wouldn't worry about that if it's not going to be a daily driver and it runs fine. I don't see the dealer doing too much as I'm sure they know that the truck will sell to someone as it sits and without doing any more work to it. The market must be different where some people are, because people are asking $2k for a 7.5' Unimount plow by itself right now. It's a bad time of year to be looking at plow stuff, but $3500 out the door seems reasonable. I wouldn't pay it, but it's reasonable...


----------



## the new boss 92

haha thats one on thoes thrucks i would buy and fix the small stuff drop it off at macco and turn around and sell it for 6500 before the snow flys. body looks real solid!


----------



## snowplowpro

i have a 96 f250 no problems plows like a tank great truck
you will love it and there is plenty of guys on here to tell you how to fix it if you need help


----------



## Andy96XLT

It did not have a circle on the drive, and im almost positive there is no OD button so I would guess that it is the C6. I don't know about the rear end because I am not sure how to check it. 

As for the painting, the guy also owns a bodyshop and offered to spray it at any time for me for like 350-400 depending on if the body needed to be filled a little bit.... I am going to go today and see. It seems like there are mixed reactions on what to do with this truck. I stil think at 3000 I would buy it but I dunno now.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just got off the phone with him and made up some things about how i sent pictures to my mechanic and he said not to spend this much blah blah blah.... anyway I got him down to 3200 just over the phone... I would be paying cash and I have a feeling if I was waiving 28 or 29 $100 bills I might be able to get it.... any thoughts? any everyone, thank you very very much for the input. It is highly appreciated.


----------



## Plowtoy

Andy96XLT;1100369 said:


> I just got off the phone with him and made up some things about how i sent pictures to my mechanic and he said not to spend this much blah blah blah.... anyway I got him down to 3200 just over the phone... I would be paying cash and I have a feeling if I was waiving 28 or 29 $100 bills I might be able to get it.... any thoughts? any everyone, thank you very very much for the input. It is highly appreciated.


I think 25 $100 bills will buy that truck, MONEY TALKS AND BS WALKS! Go and get it already:waving:


----------



## Banksy

Plowtoy;1100411 said:


> I think 25 $100 bills will buy that truck, MONEY TALKS AND BS WALKS! Go and get it already:waving:


Ya what he said. Maybe bring an extra couple hundred, but keep it hidden unless he says no.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just went and looked at a 1998 ram 1500 with the 5.2 magnum. The dealer would not go under 3200 so I am walking away.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I just started another post about the 1500, is that a capable truck for some driveways? it WILL NOT be used commercially. THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## Banksy

Yes, the Ram 1500 will be fine for driveways.


----------



## brookline

Plowtoy;1100411 said:


> I think 25 $100 bills will buy that truck, MONEY TALKS AND BS WALKS! Go and get it already:waving:


Yep. Put 3 or 4 $100 bills in your pocket just in case and wave 25 in his face see what he says. And that Ram is not nearly as capable as a n F250 it's only a 1500. You need a 3/4 ton truck if you ever plan to get a bit more serious with the plowing. Otherwise you going to be in the same position.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I don't plan on getting more serious. I am a chemist by trade, but I get bored and like to make extra money anyway I can ha. I was plowing all last year with a 96 v6 ford explorer and a snowsport plow haha. It did very well though. I plan on just doing driveways for some extra money around my area


----------



## Andy96XLT

Also I am only 23 years old and just graduated college. I am looking for this truck to be able to haul some dirt around, throw some things in the bed, and be a general work truck. Maybe putting 1000 miles on it a year if that. I again though don't want it to blow up in my face.


----------



## brookline

Always better to have more than enough truck than not enough in my opinion. Especially if they are closely priced


----------



## Andy96XLT

the f250 is 3200 at the moment, comes with the plow, but has rust, all the brake lines need to replaced, a trans line, no power windows, locks, etc, no AC, and the bed is pretty beat up. The plus is that it has the plow though. but it is a 1995 with almost 150K on the 5.8 motor, and it has the C6 trans

The 1500 has power windows, locks, etc, AC, very little rust, a cap, and is newer being a 1998. The price is 2700 OBO. however the truck does not have a plow and has over 173K on the 5.2 magnum, I am also not sure how good these transmissions are. It is an extended cab which i like though, the F250 is a regular cab, but has what has been described to me as a bulletproof transmisson.

The F250 has new rear tires on and will come with new front tires, but not mounted..... 

I thought the consensus on here was that the F250 was not worth the price the guy was asking.... The 1500 is definitely a nicer looking truck which I could actually drive if i really wanted to, the f250 would truly be a work truck only.... I really don't know what to do


----------



## hightop

It looks like an F250HD to me, the front hubs look like dana 50 rather than a 44, full floating rear, the C6, a heavier duty, stronger truck than the 1500, but the gas mileage is gonna suck compared to the Dodge, and if you really don't need that much truck, you may be better off with the Dodge, but by the time you put a plow on it, you'll be over 3200, I bet. On the other hand, I'd rather buy a truck that never had a plow on it before, especially one that was used by someones employees, rather than the actual owner.


----------



## Milwaukee

Bought my 95 F250 with western 8 for $3000 in Jan 2010

It have new engine and front end.

It only had 70K miles original so engine was replaced at 64 or 66K miles. 


End replace oil pan= what a BIG pain in ### Got 2 days to do that:realmad:
Brake lines is very crust but it very easy job. 


I would buy another one but prefer 5 speed over automatic because wiring rot= tran go crazy.


----------



## hightop

Milwaukee;1100734 said:


> Bought my 95 F250 with western 8 for $3000
> 
> I would buy another one but prefer 5 speed over automatic because wiring rot= tran go crazy.


 The one in this thread has a C6 trans, which isn't computer controlled and is stronger than the E4OD yours had, but fuel mileage will be worse with it.


----------



## adksnowo

Dodge has a much weaker tranny than the Ford, mileage is going to be crummy with either truck. As far as options on an older truck I would rather not have power windows/air/etc. b/c they are either not going to work or not going to work in the nearer future. To me in Northern New York State a truck with a plow is worth the same as a similar truck w/o a plow, except at the begging if winter LOL. Mostly if a truck books for X amount, the plow adds X amount of value, but the added value of the plow is kinda offset by the wear and tear and beating most plow trucks around here are subjected to.


----------



## randomb0b123

seriously those private warranty things are a joke they give you tons of runaround if you ever need anything fixed hoping youll exceed the mileage or time limit in that time span


----------



## FordFisherman

That F250 looks like it'll nickel and dime you to death. Brake lines, tranny lines, spring mounts, manifolds, u-joints etc. $2500 would be my offer and expect to put some money into it.


----------



## ajman21

i just spent last spring helping a buddy with this same truck redue all brakes and all the u joints. we didn't mess with the fact that the exhaust was rusted to crap. the trucks nick name was rusty red thunder! and it still is! but it still pushes snow though i think he only paid 1700 for the truck and plow


----------



## TSherman

I really can't believe that the thread got this far along. Dude, its a $3500 truck....you are debating it more than you should. Buy the truck, change the fluids, service the plow...make some money and sell the truck. You can't get a friggin used plow less than $1500 that works making a 3/4 ton truck $2000. If I had some kid come in to my shop and wave $100 bills around like he was some kind of royalty on some piss a$$ money maker I would punch him in the mouth.

Buy the damn truck, make some money.....or don't! If you want a truck you don't have to worry about go to www.ford.com, spec it out and go to the dealer and buy it.

I dropped a trans in a truck, rears...whatever they need. If you can't fix it, don't plow with it. If you can't fix mechanical equipment stay in the lab. Pretty simple rules really, it WILL break in the worst place, at the worst time. And most of the guys you pass sure won't stop to help if it is anything like around here. I stopped last year to chain up a guys plow (no jack, chain etc) and watch 7 "plow guys" pass. This guy deserved to sit though rolling out with no parts or tools, but I felt bad anyway.

I think they put through the health care bill quicker than you can decide to buy or not buy this truck!


----------



## mercer_me

It looks like it leaks every fluid in it. Looks like junk to me and I have owned some pretty rough trucks.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Well around HERE you can get a used working western plow for 5-800 dollars, and sorry but I'm not as much of an idiot as you think I am and I won't just buy anything. Yeah I know things are going to go wrong and Yeah I know how to fix many things, but No I am not a complete moron and will not just throw money away. Sounds like you have no problem doing that though, I am going to look at my options though. And no I am no big shot but cash in the hand man. Im not a contractor.


----------



## TSherman

You are obviously not a contractor! LOL


----------



## lukynskywyrd

*do check the oil pan....*

the Fords from the '90s were prone to rusting out and leaking. The oil pickup is low and there is a crossmember too so you cant just drop the pan and put a new one on...ya gotta loosen all the motor mounts and raise the engine. Be prepared to spend alot more than $2000....that doesnt buy you much here in the Midwest!


----------



## ERWbuilders

Plowtoy;1098508 said:


> Yes, it will plow fine. Just keep an eye on the drivers front axle assembly, I had a truck like that (before i bought the 03 super duty) and I cracked the axle housing (the side that the differential bolts to) twice. Mine cracked on the drivers side on the bottom side where the u-bolt plate mounts. I had it welded and than a support bar to run from under the drivers side lower ball joint to the bottom of the diff housing. I also had the diesel in mine and pro-wings on the plow (Meyer) so maybe it was the extra weight but i have heard of this on more than just my old truck. I think it is due to the constant changing gears forward to backward causing the extra stress and the metal to bend and tear. Just keep an eye on it and stop fully before switching directions


Did you have the TTB Dana 50 or the dana 60 straight axle? I have a 96 ttb D50 7.3 Diesel


----------



## ERWbuilders

$2000???Sheet if your plowin snow you should be mechanically inclined to change an oil pan. I doubt it will ever be that expensive to do so


----------



## Plowtoy

ERWbuilders;1104216 said:


> Did you have the TTB Dana 50 or the dana 60 straight axle? I have a 96 ttb D50 7.3 Diesel


I had the Dana 50 in mine, It was not a solid axle like the F350s have. Still was a good truck just had to be extra carefull


----------



## Teamdynamic

it will plow great


----------



## brookline

So after all the Q and A we still don't know what he bought? Rip off


----------



## Andy96XLT

I am sorry guys, Im such a failure haha... I did not buy the truck  it was not worth it... however I am the proud new owner of a different f250. same year, 1995, but this one does not come with a plow  The truck is very clean though and has a new bed on it (needs to be painted though) and has the 5.8. The main thing I am worried about is that it does not have the C6 transmission. It only has 95000 miles though.


----------



## Andy96XLT

Some pictures... These are the sellers pictures from yesterday, my pictures from today suck ha




































Also both differentials, the transmission, and the coolant was all just flushed and replaced. I am going to order a heavy duty trans cooler and am now on the lookout for a plow... and maybe a quick paint job ha


----------

